# هل في هذا ظلم ؟



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

سلام المسيح له المجد ..
اليوم و الحمدلله .. استأنفت  بقراءة الإنجيل ...
ولكني تذكرت شيئا أثناء قرائته .. وهو أن الآب السماوي أرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح لكي يصلب أساسا ؟ صح أو لا ؟
إن كان صح ... فالسيد المسيح أكيد سيصلب على أيدي أناس آخرون ( أي لن يصلب نفسه بنفسه ) صح أو لا ؟
وإن كان صح .. فلماذا عندما اليهود صلبوا السيد المسيح قال المسيح له المجد : " يا أبتي اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون " ؟!!
أليس في ذلك ظلم من الله؟ أي يجب أن الآب يغفر للذين صلبوا السيد المسيح حتى لو لم يقل المسيح ذلك... لأن هذه هي مشيئة الآب
أرجو الإجابة عن هذا السؤال ..فعلا خطر على بالي .وشوشني أيضا 
الرب يبارككم


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> وإن كان صح .. فلماذا عندما اليهود صلبوا السيد المسيح قال المسيح له المجد : " يا أبتي اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون " ؟!!
> أليس في ذلك ظلم من الله؟ أي يجب أن الآب يغفر للذين صلبوا السيد المسيح حتى لو لم يقل المسيح ذلك...


*اللي فهمتوا من كلامك انك بتحاول تقول ان اليهود صلبوا المسيح بناءا ع رغبة الاب بمعنى انهم كانوا مسيرين ليصلبوا المسيح!*
*وده خطأأأأأأأأأأأأ.. الانسان مخير وليس مسير وهم لم يصلبوه لان الاب سيرهم او حركهم كدمى خشبية لفعل ذلك!  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*خلى بالك شرط غفران الآب لمن صلبوا رب المجد يسوع هو توبتهم وايمانهم بالسيد المسيح وعمله الكفارى عنهم على الصليب .*


----------



## السـامرية (17 أغسطس 2011)

*انا ملاحظة ان اسئلتك اليومين دول غريبة جدا وايمانك متزعزع بشكل رهيييييييييييب فعلا
قرب من ربنا وياريت حد على علم يفيدك هنا
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اللي فهمتوا من كلامك انك بتحاول تقول ان اليهود صلبوا المسيح بناءا ع رغبة الاب بمعنى انهم كانوا مسيرين ليصلبوا المسيح!*
> *وده خطأأأأأأأأأأأأ.. الانسان مخير وليس مسير وهم لم يصلبوه لان الاب سيرهم او حركهم كدمى خشبية لفعل ذلك! *


 لماذا " خطأ " ؟!! أليس الآب السماوي أرسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح إلى العالم لكي يصلب فداء عن البشرية جمعاء ؟ نعم أو لا ؟ أجيبي أختي من فضلك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *خلى بالك شرط غفران الآب لمن صلبوا رب المجد يسوع هو توبتهم وايمانهم بالسيد المسيح وعمله الكفارى عنهم على الصليب .*


 ليس هذا المقصود أخي سمعان !!... بل المقصود هو التالي : لماذا قال السيد المسيح على الصليب : " يا أبتي اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون " .. أليس الآب أرسل الرب يسوع لكي يصلب من الأساس ؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *انا ملاحظة ان اسئلتك اليومين دول غريبة جدا وايمانك متزعزع بشكل رهيييييييييييب فعلا*
> 
> _*قرب من ربنا وياريت حد على علم يفيدك هنا*_​


 هذا سؤال و خطر على بالي .. نعم صحيح أنه غريب لكن بالمقابل  يشوش العقل أيضا ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*


راجعلك يا يسوع قال:



لماذا " خطأ " ؟!! أليس الآب السماوي أرسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح إلى العالم لكي يصلب فداء عن البشرية جمعاء ؟ نعم أو لا ؟ أجيبي أختي من فضلك

أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم ولكن الله لم يأمرهم بصلبه بل حسد قلوبهم وكراهيتهم هى من جعلتهم يطالبوا بصلبه.*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نعم ولكن الله لم يأمرهم بصلبه بل حسد قلوبهم وكراهيتهم هى من جعلتهم يطالبوا بصلبه.*


 تمااام .. بس لو افترضنا أنو المسيح له المجد لم يصلبه اليهود ( بإرادتهم ) .. فكيف سنحصل على التوبة نحن كمسيحيين ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> لماذا " خطأ " ؟!! أليس الآب السماوي أرسل ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح إلى العالم لكي يصلب فداء عن البشرية جمعاء ؟ نعم أو لا ؟ أجيبي أختي من فضلك


*نعم...*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نعم...*


 تمااام ... إذن يجب أن يصلب السيد المسيح من قبل أشخاص آخرون ... فليس من الممكن أن يصل نفسه بنفسه .. من فضلك أجيبي بنعم أو لا ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> تمااام .. بس لو افترضنا أنو المسيح له المجد لم يصلبه اليهود ( بإرادتهم ) .. فكيف سنحصل على التوبة نحن كمسيحيين ؟


* الرب كان بعرف ان اليهود سيصلبون المسيح.. معرفة الرب المستقبلية للامور لا تعني انه هو اللي دفع الناس يقومون بها *
*بمعنى ربنا كان عارف ان اليهود سيصلبون المسيح ولكنه لم يدفعهم لذلك*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> تمااام ... إذن يجب أن يصلب السيد المسيح من قبل أشخاص آخرون ... فليس من الممكن أن يصل نفسه بنفسه .. من فضلك أجيبي بنعم أو لا ؟


*اقرا المداخلة12*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> * الرب كان بعرف ان اليهود سيصلبون المسيح.. معرفة الرب المستقبلية للامور لا تعني انه هو اللي دفع الناس يقومون بها *
> *بمعنى ربنا كان عارف ان اليهود سيصلبون المسيح ولكنه لم يدفعهم لذلك*


 ردك فيه و جهة نظر .. و اقتنعت فيه .. هذا الجواب الذي كنت أريده لأقتنع به .. تحياتي أختي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أغسطس 2011)

*سؤال أخى الحبيب هل معرفة الرب المستقبليه أن أخوة يوسف سوف يبيعوه للتجار بعفيهم من المسئوليه عن خطأهم*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سؤال أخى الحبيب هل معرفة الرب المستقبليه أن أخوة يوسف سوف يبيعوه للتجار بعفيهم من المسئوليه عن خطأهم*


 طب بما أن الرب يعرف ماذا سيحدث مسبقا .. فهكذا يصبح الإنسان مسيرا لا مخيرا ؟ لأنه من المتسحيل أن يغير الإنسان ما سيفعله عندئذ لأنه إن حدث ذلك فسوف تكون معرفة الرب باطلة و خاطئة ... أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب بما أن الرب يعرف ماذا سيحدث مسبقا .. فهكذا يصبح الإنسان مسيرا لا مخيرا ؟ لأنه من المتسحيل أن يغير الإنسان ما سيفعله عندئذ لأنه إن حدث ذلك فسوف تكون معرفة الرب باطلة و خاطئة ... أليس كذلك ؟


*المعرفة المستقبلية لرب لا تعني انه يُسيرك.. ربنا لا حدود لمعرفته.. يعني هو عارف بانك هتقتل فلان مثلا لكنه لم يدفعك لتقتله بل هو يعرف فقط*
*مثال (مع فارق التشبيه) عالم حسب الدراسات تبينلوا ان البركان ده هينفجر.. يعني هو عرف ان البركان هينفجررر.. فهل معنى ذلك انه هو اللي خلاه ينفجر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو فقط يعرف ان البركان هينفجر بس مش هو اللي دفعه لينفجر*


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

*


راجعلك يا يسوع قال:



			سلام المسيح له المجد ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> *اليوم و الحمدلله .. استأنفت بقراءة الإنجيل ...*
> *ولكني تذكرت شيئا أثناء قرائته .. وهو أن الآب السماوي أرسل ابنه يسوع المسيح لكي يصلب أساسا ؟ صح أو لا ؟*
> *إن كان صح ... فالسيد المسيح أكيد سيصلب على أيدي أناس آخرون ( أي لن يصلب نفسه بنفسه ) صح أو لا ؟*
> *وإن كان صح .. فلماذا عندما اليهود صلبوا السيد المسيح قال المسيح له المجد : " يا أبتي اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون " ؟!!*
> ...



*يا عزيزى ..." الشر موجود و كائن " و يعمل في النفوس و يقاوم دائما عمل الله و من يصغي لصوت الشر يستحق ان يدان .*
*ارسل الله الاب ابنه يسوع المسيح للعالم فامن به يهود و امميون و خلصوا و خلصت نفوسهم..و كذلك بقي هناك من لم يؤمنوا و واصلوا الي النهاية عنادهم و مقاومتهم لعمل الله ..وهؤلاء - مدفوعين بالشر الذي كان يحركهم و بفعل قلوبهم الغليظة - استخدمتهم يد القدير لاتمام الفداء ...ولانه بعد الفداء لم يعد هناك عذر لانسان فهؤلاء كانوا مدانين ومحكوم عليهم بالموت جزاء خطيتهم و غلظ قلوبهم .. لكن حتي عند ذلك راح الابن يسوع المسيح بمحبة فائقة يطلب من الله ابيه ان يمهلهم فربما لانت قلوبهم و امنوا بعد صلبه و قيامته و خلصوا هم ايضا بفدائه و ذلك لعلمه انهم لم يروا بعد مجد الله يستعلن امامهم بوضوح و قوة كما وعدهم المسيح بنفسه عندما طلبوا منه ان يصنع امامهم اية لكي يؤمنوا :*​[Q-BIBLE]


*مت 12:39 فاجاب وقال لهم جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.​​*
*مت 12:40 لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال
مت 16:4 جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية.ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.ثم تركهم ومضى
لو 11:29 وفيما كان الجموع مزدحمين ابتدأ يقول.هذا الجيل شرير.يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي.*
*لو 11:30 لانه كما كان يونان آية لاهل نينوى كذلك يكون ابن الانسان ايضا لهذا الجيل.*​
[/Q-BIBLE]*واذن فالاية النهائية المرجوة هنا ليؤمن هؤلاء ايضا لم تكن هي الصلب فقط  بل كانت " قيامته من بين الاموات بعد ان يقضي ثلاثة ايام و ثلاثة ليال في القبر " و لهذا فحتي عند الصلب " كانوا برغم غلظ قلوبهم و شرور انفسهم.. لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون " و لا يعلمون انهم لولا وعد المسيح لهم لاستحقوا الادانة و الموت جزاء مافعلوه بابن الله الوحيد..و لهذا التمس لهم المسيح العذر و راح يطلب من الله ابيه ان يتمهل عليهم و ان يغفر لهم و الا يدينهم بشرور قلوبهم التي لم تكن قد تطهرت بعد بفعل الصلب و القيامة و اكتمال عملية الفداء و استعلان مجد الله و مجد ابنه يسوع المسيح بقيامته من بين الاموات*​​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

*اسكب حبيبي كل ما يجول بخاطرك و يفتعل في نفسك من اسئلة و تساؤلات  تشغل بالك بخصوص ايمانك المسيحي لكي نوضحها لك بمنتهي الاطناب و التفصيل فلا يكون بداخلك اي شك .*
*و تقبل تحية و محبة اخيك في المسيح يسوع* ​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

*نقطة اخري نسيت توضيحها بهذا الصدد :*
*فالمسيح - ابن الانسان - اراد في ناسوته و هو بعد معلق علي الصليب ان يعلم الجموع قوة المسامحة و الغفران و ان يعلمهم انه لا حدود للمسامحه حتي ان الانسان ينبغي ان يسامح اخيه الانسان و لو كان قاتله و صالبه.*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اسكب حبيبي كل ما يجول بخاطرك و يفتعل في نفسك من اسئلة و تساؤلات تشغل بالك بخصوص ايمانك المسيحي لكي نوضحها لك بمنتهي الاطناب و التفصيل فلا يكون بداخلك اي شك .*​
> 
> *و تقبل تحية و محبة اخيك في المسيح يسوع* ​


 شكرا لك أخي .. بس أما ما فهمت الرد الأخير للأخت أنجيلا .. يعني كيف معرفة الرب للأشياء المستقبلية لا تجعل الإنسان مسيرا !!!


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك أخي .. بس أما ما فهمت الرد الأخير للأخت أنجيلا .. يعني كيف معرفة الرب للأشياء المستقبلية لا تجعل الإنسان مسيرا !!!


*الانسان - من عدل الله و رحمته و حكمته - مخير منذ لحظة خلقه و وجوده علي الارض و سيظل هكذا الي يوم الدينونة ..*
*الله فاحص القلوب و الكلي يعلم كل ما يدور بخاطر مخلوقه الانسان " المخير "..لكن هذا لا يعني انه يفرض عليه مسارا معينا بل هو دوما يتركه ليختار و دوما يتدخل - من محبته للانسان - لما فيه خير هذا المخلوق و ليس شره ..لكنه برغم كل هذا يتركه في النهاية حر الارادة ليختار بنفسه بين الخير و الشر لكي تكون دينونة الله عادلة و لا يكون هناك عذر للانسان الذي يختار الضلال بارادته*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

والله أنك ملك يا أخي *esambraveheart* ... إجابتك ممتازة .. و أقنعتني تماما ..
فهمت من كلامك أخي الكريم : 
أن الله يعلم ما يدور في الأذهان ولكن الإنسان يستطيع أن يغير ما بذهنه من خطط .. أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (17 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أن الله يعلم ما يدور في الأذهان ولكن الإنسان يستطيع أن يغير ما بذهنه من خطط .. أليس كذلك ؟


*ممتاز ..و تقريبا انت فهمت 90 % من الكلام ..يبقي فقط ان تعلم ان الانسان مخلوق مخير " ذو ارادة حرة " و الله برغم علمه بطبائع كل انسان و بمكنون قلبه فانه يتركه يختار طريقه بارادته الحرة هذه و التي يمكنه من خلالها ان يختار اما اتباع وصايا الله او عصيانها ..و الله يتدخل من محبته " للارشاد و ليس لتقييد هذه الارادة او الغائها " لكي تكون - كما قلنا - دينونة الانسان عادلة و يكون الانسان بلا عذر ان هو اختار عصيان وصايا الله و يكون الله عادلا في احكامه عندما يدين هذا الانسان الذي استحق الهلاك بسوء اختياره و بتوجيه ارادته الحرة تلك في اتجاه الشر و العصيان .*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ممتاز ..و تقريبا انت فهمت 90 % من الكلام ..يبقي فقط ان تعلم ان الانسان مخلوق مخير " ذو ارادة حرة " و الله برغم علمه بطبائع كل انسان و بمكنون قلبه فانه يتركه يختار طريقه بارادته الحرة هذه و التي يمكنه من خلالها ان يختار اما اتباع وصايا الله او عصيانها ..و الله يتدخل من محبته " للارشاد و ليس لتقييد هذه الارادة او الغائها " لكي تكون - كما قلنا - دينونة الانسان عادلة و يكون الانسان بلا عذر ان هو اختار عصيان وصايا الله و يكون الله عادلا في احكامه عندما يدين هذا الانسان الذي استحق الهلاك بسوء اختياره و بتوجيه ارادته الحرة تلك في اتجاه الشر و العصيان .*​


 بالمحصلة أخي الكريم أنا فهمت التالي :
1- أن الله يعلم ما يدور في ذهن الإنسان ولكن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير ما بذهنه ...
2- الإنسان مخير لا مسير .. فهو يختار إما طاعة الله أو عصيان الله
3- الله يتدخل بمحبته لدعوة الإنسان لطاعته 
4- الله يترك الإنسان حرا في اختياره لكي تكون دينونة الله عادلة .
هل أستطيع القول الآن بأنني فهمت المية بالمية ...100%؟


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> بالمحصلة أخي الكريم أنا فهمت التالي :
> 1- أن الله يعلم ما يدور في ذهن الإنسان ولكن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير ما بذهنه ...
> 2- الإنسان مخير لا مسير .. فهو يختار إما طاعة الله أو عصيان الله
> 3- الله يتدخل بمحبته لدعوة الإنسان لطاعته
> ...


* كده تمام ..فيه اي استفسار اخر بخصوص ما سبق؟؟؟*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كده تمام ..فيه اي استفسار اخر بخصوص ما سبق؟؟؟*​


 لا  خلصو الاستفسارات ... ما بدي إلا سلامتك أخي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2011)

1- أن الله يعلم ما يدور في ذهن الإنسان ولكن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير ما بذهنه ...

لحظه لحظه
طب ازاي
النقطه دي صحيحه يعني
ازاي يغير ما بذهنو وربنا عارف اني ده هو اللي هيحصل
يعني مثلا اليهود كان ممكن يغيرو اللي كان هيحصل ومش يصلبو المسيح
وبكد ه مش كان هيتم صلب السيد المسيح  ومش حصل اللي كان ربنا عارفو ؟؟؟
في لخبطه في الاجابات
عايزه افهم اكتر

سؤالك جميل اوي ودايما بيدور في ذهني ويلخبطني كتير


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> 1- أن الله يعلم ما يدور في ذهن الإنسان ولكن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير ما بذهنه ...
> 
> لحظه لحظه
> طب ازاي
> ...


 شكرا لردك أختي ... على حسب ما فهمت أنا من الأعضاء الكرام ...
إن الله يعلم ما بذهن الإنسان ولكنه لا يعلم ما سيحدث لأن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير ما بذهنه و يغير خطته ...
ولكن لا أعرف إن كان ما قلته صحيح .. أرجو من الإخوة الأعضاء أن يجيبوا بنعم أو لا


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ولكنه لا يعلم ما سيحدث لأن الإنسان يمكن أن يغير ما بذهنه و يغير خطته ...


*مهلا يا احبه و لا داعي للخبطه او التسرع باستنتاجات خاطئه .*
*الله يعلم ما يجول في الاذهان و في الصدور و يعلم ايضا مسبقا بكل القرارت الممكنة و المحتملة مستقبلا ..و لكنه يتركنا لنختار و نقرر القرار الصحيح ..يمهلنا لنتغير فنصير حسب قلبه و ليس لانه لا يعلم بتقلبات قراراتنا و افكارنا.*
*لم يرسل الله الاب ابنه يسوع المسيح الي ارضنا و الي عالمنا فقط لليهود بل لكل البشرية " لتغييرها و تطهيرها من الرجس و عبودية الخطية " ..و لم يرسله ليكون فداءا عما سبق فقط ( و الذي هو معلوم لنا و صنعناه بعصياننا لاننا كنا السبب الرئيسي فيه ) بل ايضا ليكون "  رجــــــــــــــــــاءا للامم " و نورا  ينير ما هو ات و الذي هو ليس معلوما لنا و يستحيل علينا ان نتكهن به او نقرره او تقرره تغيراتنا التفكيريه ..و ما هو ات بالقطع هو في علم الله قبل ان يحدث حتي ..و ماهو ات ليس خاضعا لتغيرات الانسان و تقلباته الفكرية لكنه قد يتاثر بها تبعا لاختيارات الانسان و لكن لهذا السبب عينه فلذلك هناك " دينونة " خصصت خصيصا منذ البدء لمحاسبة كل واحد منا علي اختياره ...اما مجموع اختيارات الانسان ككل و احتمالاتها فالله يعلمها كلها بالقطع و لكنه لا يجبر الانسان علي اي منها بل يتركه ليختار ..لان بناءا علي اختياره ستكون محاسبته ..و محاسبته ينبغي ان تكون عادلة و علي اساس عادل لان الله اله عادل و حكيم و دينونته عادلة و كل احكامه و فرائضه و وصاياه عادلة.*
*لذلك فاحتمال ان اليهود قد يتغيرون و لا يصلبوا المسيح كان واردا في العلم الالهي قطعا و لكن نظرا لاستحالته ( بسبب الطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة الموروثة و الميالة للعصيان و رفض وصية الله و من يحملونها و يبلغونها ) فقد صار الفداء محتوما  و لا شئ يمكن ان يغير خطة الله الاب للفداء ..و لهذا فالفداء و حتميته لم يكن مرهونا بتغير مستقبلي في تفكير ذلك الشعب الغليظ القلوب و الرقاب الذي طالما قتل انبياء الله السابقين و اهانهم و رفض كل ما يبلغونه من وصايا و تعليم بقلب خبيث لئيم يصر اصرارا مابعده اصرار علي العصيان و تعدي وصية الله .*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 أغسطس 2011)

> أليس في ذلك ظلم من الله؟ أي يجب أن الآب يغفر للذين صلبوا السيد المسيح حتى لو لم يقل المسيح ذلك... لأن هذه هي مشيئة الآب
> أرجو الإجابة عن هذا السؤال ..فعلا خطر على بالي .وشوشني أيضا


مفيش لغبطة ولا حاجة

اليهود مرجعهم هو شريعة موسى الالهية ، مش كده؟
فين فى الشريعة قال ربنا ، اظلموا وافتروا !؟
على العكس .

فان الشهادة الزور كانت محرمة فى اليهودية ، ومن ضمن الوصايا العشر ( لا تشهد بالزور)
وبالرغم من ذلك فهم شهدوا بالزور على المسيح وافتروا عليه (متى 26: 60-61)

فاليهود اخطأوا ، فبخطيتهم هم صلبوا المسيح ونفذوا بجهلهم ما كان الله يعلم انه سيحدث لذا تنبأ انبياء الله بموت المسيح قبل مجيئه .


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2011)

*مثال بسيط :*
*تخيلوا اب يلاحظ ابنه الصغير و هو يحبو علي المنضدة باتجاه لوحة المفاتيح الكهربائية ..فاحتمال ان يضغط الابن بيده علي مفتاح الانارة فيشعل النور وارد في ذهن الاب ..و ايضا فكذلك احتمال ان يضع الابن اصبعه في فيشة الكهرباء المجاورة للمفتاح فيتكهرب و يصعق و يموت وارد كذلك في ذهن الاب ..لكنه يترك ابنه ليختار و يلاحظه و بين الحين و الاخر يمسك يده الصغيرة بلطف و " يوجهها " ناحية المفتاح و ليس ناحية الفيشة ..و في النهاية ايضا يترك الصغير ليختار ..فاذا اختار الابن الضغط علي المفتاح و انارة الغرفة فحسن فعل و يكافئه ابوه بقبلة و ربما بقطعة حلوى ..و لكن اذا استحكم فضول الابن و اصر بفضوله الغريزى علي ان يستكشف باصبعه ذلك المجهول الكامن في ثقبي الفيشه فحالا يسارع الاب " ليفتدي " ابنه و ينقذه من موت محقق فيضع هو يده علي الفيشة فيصعق و يتالم قبل ان تمتد اليها يد الصغير ..و يبقي هنا علي الصغير ان يستفيد من تجربة ابيه و ان يتعلم من الامه التي راها بعينيه الا يقترب ناحية الفيشة و الا يضع اصبعه فيها لانه سيصعق و يموت حتما .*
*و لكن بعد ان يكبر الابن..فان اصر علي فضوله الاول و اراد استكشاف ثقوب الفيشة باصبعه فسيصعق و يكون ساعتها مستحقا للموت لانه لم يتعلم من تجربة ابيه و الامه و اصر علي التمرد و المخاطرة و العصيان و استكشاف المجهول الذي هو بلا شك شر..و الا ماكان الاب خاطر بحياته سابقا ليمنعه عن ابنه الطفل الصغير.*​


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2011)

*و الان الي التوضيح من الكتاب المقدس :*
*تكوين 2 : 15*
*15 **وأخذ الرب الاله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها.*
*16 **واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا.*
*17 **واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.*
*لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت.*

*و اذن فالله كان يعلم مسبقا بفضول ادم الغريزى و بكل احتمالات التغير في تفكيره و قرارته.. و لهذا ترك له الوصية لترشده:*
* "واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها"*
* و اخيرا تركه ليختار بارادة حرة غير مقيدة مابين اطاعة وصية الله او عصيانها لكي يتحقق ميزان عدل الله و حكمته و محبته الجمة للبشر.*
*"لانك يوم تأكل منها... موتا تموت."*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

طولوا بالكم يا جماعة ... والله فتت بالحيط ...
أنا بدي الخلاصة من فضلكم .. وحسب ما فهمت بالنهاية هو : 
أن الله يعلم مافي الأذهان و يعلم ما هي القرارات الممكن اتخاذها .. والإنسان يمكنه أن يغير قراره و يغير ما بذهنه ليختار قرار آخر ... ولكن الله يعلم كل القرارات ... أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (18 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طولوا بالكم يا جماعة ... والله فتت بالحيط ...
> أنا بدي الخلاصة من فضلكم .. وحسب ما فهمت بالنهاية هو :
> أن الله يعلم مافي الأذهان و يعلم ما هي القرارات الممكن اتخاذها .. والإنسان يمكنه أن يغير قراره و يغير ما بذهنه ليختار قرار آخر ... ولكن الله يعلم كل القرارات ... أليس كذلك ؟


* مظبوط ..و يترك في النهاية للانسان حرية الاختيار بين اطاعة وصاياه او عصيانها*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

طب لكن يا أخ* ( esambraveheart )* ... إن كان متل ما عم تقول صحيح ....
فكيف عرف الله أنو يسوع رح ينصلب من قبل ما يصلبوه اليهود ؟ طب افترض أنو اليهود غيروا رأيهم ..


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

يا شباااب أرجو جدا الإجابة على النقطة الأخيرة ... لأنها محيرتني كتير


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب لكن يا أخ* ( esambraveheart )* ... إن كان متل ما عم تقول صحيح ....
> فكيف عرف الله أنو يسوع رح ينصلب من قبل ما يصلبوه اليهود ؟ .


*يا اخ راجعلك يا يسوع *
*ربنا بيعرف كل حاجة قبل ماتحصل هو انت ليه واضع حدود لربناااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الرب غيررررررررر محدوووووووود*
*انت متخيل الرب زي الانسان محدود وبيعرف امور محدودة ولا ايه؟ *



> طب افترض أنو اليهود غيروا رأيهم .


*طب افترض ان الفيل طاااااار وخلينا نتخيل.. هيحصل ايه؟ وهنعمل ايه ساعتها؟*
*ميصلحش اننا نتخيل امور مش حصلت ونطلق احكام ونقعد نتخيل هيحصل ايه وهنعمل ايه ووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لان عقل الانسان محدود ومش هتوصل لنتيجة من افتراضات زي ده!*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب لكن يا أخ* ( esambraveheart )* ... إن كان متل ما عم تقول صحيح ....
> فكيف عرف الله أنو يسوع رح ينصلب من قبل ما يصلبوه اليهود ؟ .


*يا اخ راجعلك يا يسوع *
*ربنا بيعرف كل حاجة قبل ماتحصل هو انت ليه واضع حدود لربناااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الرب غيررررررررر محدوووووووود*
*انت متخيل الرب زي الانسان محدود وبيعرف امور محدودة ولا ايه؟ *



> طب افترض أنو اليهود غيروا رأيهم .


*طب افترض ان الفيل طاااااار وخلينا نتخيل.. هيحصل ايه؟ وهنعمل ايه ساعتها؟*
*ميصلحش اننا نتخيل امور مش حصلت ونطلق احكام ونقعد نتخيل هيحصل ايه وهنعمل ايه ووووووو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*لان عقل الانسان محدود ومش هتوصل لنتيجة من افتراضات زي ده!*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

*


راجعلك يا يسوع قال:



			طب لكن يا أخ ( esambraveheart ) ... إن كان متل ما عم تقول صحيح ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> *فكيف عرف الله أنو يسوع رح ينصلب من قبل ما يصلبوه اليهود ؟ طب افترض أنو اليهود غيروا رأيهم ..*



* دائما تنسي نقاط في غاية الاهميه عزيزى .*
*الله القدير ..الا يستطيع ان ينفذ ارادته و مشيئته سواء غير الانسان رايه او لم يغير ؟؟؟؟*
*خطة الله الاب للفداء و الخلاص و ارسال ابنه الوحيد كائنة منذ البدء تقريبا ( منذ خطيئة ابينا ادم و منذ هلاك المسكونة بسبب الطوفان ايام نوح )  و قبل حتي ان يوجد بني اسرائيل او يولد يعقوب( المعروف باسرائيل ) ..و لكن لان لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت.. فالوقت الذي حدده الله الاب في ضميره لارسال ابنه الوحيد فعليا خلاصا للبشر لم يكن الا في ايام  اليهود صالبي المسيح و هيرودس الملك و يوحنا المعمدان و زكريا الكاهن ابيه.. و تحديدا تم اختيار امه القديسة مريم العذراء لتحبل به من الروح القدس و يتانس هو منها .*
*فهل كانت مريم العذراء تستطيع ان تحول دون تجسد ابن الله و تأنسه لو انها غيرت فكرها و ارادت التخلص من جنينها مثلا ؟؟؟*

*هل كانت تستطيع ان تعيق خطة الله الاب للفداء و الخلاص و هي بعد في اولي مراحلها التنفيذية الفعلية؟؟؟*
*[Q-BIBLE]34 فقالت مريم للملاك :*
* كيف يكون هذا.. وانا لست اعرف رجلا.[/Q-BIBLE]*

*هل كان يوسف النجار رجلها يستطيع ان يعيق خطة الله الاب للفداء و الخلاص لو انه غير فكره فانتابته الشكوك و قرر قتل خطيبته مريم العذراء و جنينها ؟؟؟*
*[Q-BIBLE] 
18 اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس.
19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا.
20 ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.
22 وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل.
23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا
24 فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم فعل كما امره ملاك الرب واخذ امرأته.
[/Q-BIBLE]*

*هل كان هيرودس الملك يستطيع قتل المسيح و هو بعد صبي فيعيق بذلك خطة الله الاب للفداء و الخلاص  بقتله للمسيح قبل الاوان ؟؟؟*
*16 **حينئذ لما [Q-BIBLE] 
رأى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا.فارسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم وفي كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس.
17 حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل.
18 صوت سمع في الرامة نوح وبكاء وعويل كثير.راحيل تبكي على اولادها ولا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين

[/Q-BIBLE]*

*هل كان اليهود يستطيعون قتل المسيح ( رجما او طعنا و ليس صلبا ) قبل الاوان فيعيقون بذلك خطة الله الاب للفداء و الخلاص و يبطلون نبوات انبيائه و يسقطون كلام ناموسه ؟؟؟*
*[Q-BIBLE] 

يو 8:59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا

14 فلما خرج الفريسيون تشاوروا عليه لكي يهلكوه 
15فعلم يسوع وانصرف من هناك


45 ولما سمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون امثاله عرفوا انه تكلم عليهم.
46 واذ كانوا يطلبون ان يمسكوه خافوا من الجموع لانه كان عندهم مثل نبي

[/Q-BIBLE]*




*الاجابة...لا*
* ...فالله القادر القدير شاء ان يتمم كلامه بالحرف الواحد و ان يتمم نبؤات انبيائه بالحرف الواحد ايضا و ان يتمم مشيئته بالفداء و الخلاص للبشرية كلها رغم كل العوائق و المتغيرات البشرية المحتملة و المتوقعة..و لهذا ارسل ملاكه لمريم امه ليطئنها و يبشرها بالحبل المقدس و يعلمها بالشان العظيم لهذا الذي حبلت به ..[Q-BIBLE] 

6 وفي الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة
27 الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف.واسم العذراء مريم.
28 فدخل اليها الملاك وقال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها.الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء.
29 فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية.
30 فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.
31 وها انت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع.
32 هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه.
33 ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية
[/Q-BIBLE]*


*و كذلك ارسل ملاكه ليوسف رجلها مرتين ..*
*مرة ليطمئنه من جهتها ..[Q-BIBLE] 

20 ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.
[/Q-BIBLE]
** و مرة اخرى ليامره ان يهرب بالصبي و امه الي مصر لينقذه من يد هيرودس الملك الذي كان يطلب قتله ..[Q-BIBLE] 

13 وبعدما انصرفوا اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم وخذ الصبي وامه واهرب الى مصر وكن هناك حتى اقول لك.لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي ليهلكه.
14 فقام واخذ الصبي وامه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر.
15 وكان هناك الى وفاة هيرودس.
لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني
[/Q-BIBLE]*
*و لهذا اعمي عيون اليهود عندما هموا بقتل المسيح قبل الاوان فجاز في وسطهم و لم يستطيعوا قتله ساعتها .[Q-BIBLE] 

يو 8:59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا

30 فطلبوا ان يمسكوه.ولم يلق احد يدا عليه لان ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد.


31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه.
32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند ابي.بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني.
33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.
34 اجابهم يسوع أليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم آلهة.
35 ان قال آلهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله.ولا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب.
36 فالذي قدسه الآب وارسله الى العالم أتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله.
37 ان كنت لست اعمل اعمال ابي فلا تؤمنوا بي.
38 ولكن ان كنت اعمل فان لم تؤمنوا بي فآمنوا بالاعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه
39 فطلبوا ايضا ان يمسكوه فخرج من ايديهم.
[/Q-BIBLE]*


*و كل هذا كان لكي تنفذ المشيئة الالهية رغم كل العوائق و المتغيرات البشرية المحتملة فتتم عملية الفداء الي نهايتها و في الوقت الذي حدده الله الاب " يقتل المسيح مصلوبا " و ليس في الوقت الذي يحدده البشر كمريم العذراء امه .. او هيرودس الملك.. او اليهود .*

*و لكن انظر هنا كيف انه عندما حان الوقت لاتمام الفداء اذا بالمسيح نفسه يمنع بطرس من ان يدافع عنه ضد من يطلبون قتله :*

*[Q-BIBLE] 

51 واذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مدّ يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع اذنه.
52 فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.
53 أتظن اني لا استطيع الآن ان اطلب الى ابي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشا من الملائكة.
54 فكيف تكمل الكتب انه هكذا ينبغي ان يكون
[/Q-BIBLE]
* 

*و انظر كيف يعلمهم بان ما يفعلونه من قبض عليه و تسليمه للموت ليس الا اتماما لمشيئة الله الاب و اتماما لنبؤات انبيائه و تحقيقا لكل حرف من كلامه :*

*[Q-BIBLE] 

55 في تلك الساعة قال يسوع للجموع كأنه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي لتاخذوني.كل يوم كنت اجلس معكم اعلّم في الهيكل ولم تمسكوني.
56واما هذا كله فقد كان لكي تكمل كتب الانبياء.حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم وهربوا

[/Q-BIBLE]*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2011)

*اخ راجعلك يايسوع خطة الاب كانت الفداء الاب رتب عملية الفداء والتجسد لكنه لم يرتب ولم يخطط خطايا البشر ولم يجبرهم على رفض المسيح وصلبه 
هم كان عندهم الشريعة والشهادة كان لديهم النبوات عن المسيح 
يكفى ان يقرأوا اشعياء 53 ليعرفوا من هو الذى يصلبونه لكنهم اغلقوا قلوبهم بأرادتهم 
وعلى فكرة بعد هذا كله لو تابوا ورجعوا الرب كان سيقبلهم يهوذا نفسه لو تاب ورجع الرب كان سيقبله على حساب عمل المسيح 

ولا تنسى ان غفران الله مقدم للجميع ولكن الذى يتمتع به هو من يقبله فقط اما من يرفضه فهو محروم منه بأختياره 
*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

الأعضاء الكرام .. اعذروني .. لكن هذا السؤال مشوشني تماما ..
أنا فهمت بأنه:
الله يعلك ما يدور في ذهن الإنسان و يعلم ما هي القرارات التي من الممكن أن يتخذها الإنسان .. لكنه لا يعلم ما هو القرار الذي سيتخذه الإنسان حتما .. صح أو لا ؟
وبالنسبة للسيد المسيح له المجد ... فالله يعلم ما كان يدور في ذهن اليهود صالبي المسيح .. ولكنه لم يكن يوجد إلا احتمال واحد وهو صلبه .. لذلك اليهود صلبوه ..  أليس كذلك ؟
(( أكرر اعتذاري للمرة الثانية و الثالثة .. لكنني فعلا لم أفهم بعد الإجابة بالدقة ))


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> الأعضاء الكرام .. اعذروني .. لكن هذا السؤال مشوشني تماما ..
> أنا فهمت بأنه:
> الله يعلك ما يدور في ذهن الإنسان و يعلم ما هي القرارات التي من الممكن أن يتخذها الإنسان .. لكنه لا يعلم ما هو القرار الذي سيتخذه الإنسان حتما .. صح أو لا ؟
> وبالنسبة للسيد المسيح له المجد ... فالله يعلم ما كان يدور في ذهن اليهود صالبي المسيح .. ولكنه لم يكن يوجد إلا احتمال واحد وهو صلبه .. لذلك اليهود صلبوه ..  أليس كذلك ؟
> (( أكرر اعتذاري للمرة الثانية و الثالثة .. لكنني فعلا لم أفهم بعد الإجابة بالدقة ))



*الله يعلم كل شئ وبالتأكيد والتفصيل وليس احتمالات لانه كلى العلم 
لكنه لايفرض ارادته على احد فيوجد فرق بين العلم والارادة 
الله يعلم بافكار الانسان الشريرة وقراراته المستقبلية الشريرة ولكنه لا يريدها وليست من ارادته الالهيه لهذا الانسان 

باقى كلامك لم افهم ماذا تقصد بأنه لم يكن هناك الا احتمال واحد وهو صلبه ؟ لم افهم ؟
*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الله يعلم كل شئ وبالتأكيد والتفصيل وليس احتمالات لانه كلى العلم *
> 
> *الله يعلم بافكار الانسان الشريرة وقراراته المستقبلية الشريرة *


*أختي : أنتي تقولين : الله يعلم كل شيء و يعلم قراراته الشريرة المستقبلية ...........................................*
*هذا يعني أن الله يعلم مصير الإنسان ( إما بار أو شرير وبالتالي إما جهنم أو الملكوت ) منذ لحظة ولادته ...*
*أليس كذلك ؟*


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> * لكنه لا يعلم *


*شيل من دماغك الفكره دي تماما*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> *أختي : أنتي تقولين : الله يعلم كل شيء و يعلم قراراته الشريرة المستقبلية ...........................................*
> *هذا يعني أن الله يعلم مصير الإنسان ( إما بار أو شرير وبالتالي إما جهنم أو الملكوت ) منذ لحظة ولادته ...*
> *أليس كذلك ؟*



*نعم يعلم ولكن ليس بالضرورة يريد كما قلت لك يوجد فرق بين المعرفة والارادة 
الله يعلم لانه الله كلى العلم ولكنه فى نفس الوقت اعطى للانسان حرية الاختيار وتحمل نتائج الاختيار 
فهو لا يفرض ارادته على اى انسان 
*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *نعم يعلم ولكن ليس بالضرورة يريد كما قلت لك يوجد فرق بين المعرفة والارادة *


 طب بما أن الله يعلم أن هذا الإنسان شرير و مصيره جهنم منذ لحظة ولادته .. فلماذا لم يخلقه بار بدلا من شرير ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

*سالخص لك كل شئ في نقاط اساسيه :*
*للانسان مصير من اثنين لا ثالث لهما..اما الهلاك و اما الابدية ..و هذا يعلمه الله*
*بدون ارشاد الله فمصير الانسان هو الهلاك لان الانسان بطبيعته البشرية الخاطئة سيختار الضلال حتما..و هذا يعلمه الله*
*بارشاد الله يكون مصير الانسان الابدية ..و هذا يعلمه الله*
*برفض الانسان لارشاد الله يكون مصيره هو الهلاك ..و هذا يعلمه الله*
*و اذن ففي كل الاحوال فمصير الانسان معلوم عند الله ..و في كل الاحوال ايضا فعلم الله المسبق بمصير الانسان لا يعدم الانسان حرية الارادة و الاختيار ليختار مصيره بنفسه .*
*كل اختيارات الانسان و كل احتمالاتها معلومة مسبقا عند الله .*
*ارادة الانسان الحرة ليست فرضا علي الهه و لا هي غصبا عن ارادة الهه  و لا تسود عليها و لكنها منحة و هبة منه ..يستطيع ان يطلقها حرة.. و يستطيع ايضا ان يكبلها او يعدمها لانه صاحب كل الاشياء و منه و به و له كل الاشياء و ليس للجبلة ان تقول لجابلها لماذا صنعتني او لماذا انت تفعل هذا .*
*ارادة الانسان متروكة حرة من فيض محبة الله و حكمته و عدله .*
*ارشاد الله للانسان ليختار الابدية هو نابع من محبته و رحمته .*
*غفران الله للانسان و تسامحه معه اذا ضل هو نابع من امهاله و طول اناته و محبته لصنيع يديه و عدم رغبته في افنائه .*
*اساس تعامل الله مع الانسان هو المحبة لاننا بسبب محبته وحدها خلقنا اصلا و ما كنا لنوجد لولا انه احبنا نحن البشر .*
*و اذن فالله في كل الاحوال عالم بكل شئ و لا تخفي عليه كل اختيارات الانسان و بدون ارشاده فمصيره معلوم و محتوم و هو الهلاك و بارشاده تتغير حياة الانسان فيصير له نصيب في الابدية و هذا قطعا يجرى بعلم الله .*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخت *(( نانسي ))* ... لكن عذرا من الجميع ... الإجابات جميعها غير مقنعة و غير مفهومة أبدا بالنسبة لي .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2011)

ازاي بتقولي يا نانسي بيعرف كل شيئ وف نفس الوقت لا يفرض ارادته على احد
هنا خلل في  الكلام ده
لو فسرناه هنلاقي ان الله يعلم كل شيئ ولكن الانسان ليس مسير وانما مخير
وبهذه ممكن الانسان ن يغير اللي ربنا عارفو 
يعني ربنا لا يعلم بالكامل ماذا سوف يحصل
وهذا لا يليق بجلال الله
وكمان كلمة لا يفرض ارادتو ع احد
اذن متى تكون ارادة الله ومتى تحصل اذ ان ممكن للانسان ان يغير هذه الاراده


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *سالخص لك كل شئ في نقاط اساسيه :*​
> *للانسان مصير من اثنين لا ثالث لهما..اما الهلاك و اما الابدية ..و هذا يعلمه الله*
> *بدون ارشاد الله فمصير الانسان هو الهلاك لان الانسان بطبيعته البشرية الخاطئة سيختار الضلال حتما..و هذا يعلمه الله*
> *بارشاد الله يكون مصير الانسان الابدية ..و هذا يعلمه الله*
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا لردك أخي *(( esambraveheart ))* ... إجابتك هكذا مقنعة دون أن نغوص في تفاصيل الأشياء .. وسأكتفي بهذه الإجابة لكي لا " أوجع راسي "  في التفاصيل و التدخل بالأمور الإلهية .. تمام ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2011)

*كل اختيارات الانسان و كل احتمالاتها معلومة مسبقا عند الله .*

وهذه الاختيارت والاحتمالات من فرضها ع الانسان 
الله؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كل اختيارات الانسان و كل احتمالاتها معلومة مسبقا عند الله .*
> 
> وهذه الاختيارت والاحتمالات من فرضها ع الانسان
> الله؟؟


 على حسب ما فهمت من الأخت ( نانسي ) أنو الله ترك للإنسان حرية الإرادة ولكنه يعلم كل شيء ( أي يعلم مصير الإنسان أيضا ) .. وقالت أنو المعرفة غير الإرادة ...
بس إزاي المعرفة غير الإرادة .. أنا هي ما كانت تدخل لعقلي بنوب ؟!!


----------



## esambraveheart (19 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كل اختيارات الانسان و كل احتمالاتها معلومة مسبقا عند الله .*
> 
> وهذه الاختيارت والاحتمالات من فرضها ع الانسان
> الله؟؟


*بل الانسان هو من حدد بنفسه خياراته منذ البدء و فرضتها طبيعة الانسان الخاطئة عليه و هي ما جعلت اختياراته محددة و محصورة في اختيارين لا ثالث لهما :*
*+اما اختيار الحياة بدون ارشاد الله  ورفض هذا الارشاد و في هذه الحالة فالضلال بسبب الطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة و السقوط في الخطية و بالتالي الهلاك..محتوم ..و هذا يعلمه الله عن الانسان.*
*+و اما اختيار الحياة بارشاد الله و بالتالي السلوك في طاعته و اطاعة وصاياه و بالتالي ايضا ربح الحياة الابدية ..و هذا ايضا معلوم عند الله .*
*+ارادة الانسان الحرة ليست لاختراع اختيارات بل للاختيار بين خيارات موجودة بالفعل و فرضتها  و لم يفرضها عليه سوى طبيعته الخاطئة وحدها ..لان الانسان اول ما خلق كان طاهرا و كان مصيره الابدية ..و بسقوطه حدد بنفسه اختيارات تلك الارادة الحرة التي منحها الله اياها و حصرها في اختيار من اثنين ..اما العصيان و الهلاك..او الطاعة و السلوك بارشاد الله و ربح الابدية.*
*+لو كان للانسان ان يخترع مصيرا ثالثا ما استلزم الامر فداءا و لا خلاصا.*
*+الخيارات التي فرضتها طبيعة الانسان علي الانسان ليست فرضا علي الله بل هي بسماح و تسامح منه لانه بغير ذلك كان مصيرالانسان هو العقاب و الموت و الهلاك.*​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ازاي بتقولي يا نانسي بيعرف كل شيئ وف نفس الوقت لا يفرض ارادته على احد
> هنا خلل في الكلام ده
> لو فسرناه هنلاقي ان الله يعلم كل شيئ ولكن الانسان ليس مسير وانما مخير
> وبهذه ممكن الانسان ن يغير اللي ربنا عارفو
> ...


*ازاي يغير اللي ربنا بيعرفو؟*
*بصي الله يعرف انك قررتي مثلا الذهاب الى حفل صديقتك لو غيرتي قرارك فربنا عارف من الاول انط هتغيريه ومش هتذهبي*
*الرب كلي المعرفة مش محدود*
*الرب يعرف ماسيفعله الناس لكنه لا يتدخل ويسيرهم بل يترك لهم حرية الاختيار واي خيار هيختار الانسان ربنا عارف بيه مسبقااااااااا*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كل اختيارات الانسان و كل احتمالاتها معلومة مسبقا عند الله .*
> 
> وهذه الاختيارت والاحتمالات من فرضها ع الانسان
> الله؟؟


 *بل ارادة الانسان الحرة *


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> على حسب ما فهمت من الأخت ( نانسي ) أنو الله ترك للإنسان حرية الإرادة ولكنه يعلم كل شيء ( أي يعلم مصير الإنسان أيضا ) .. وقالت أنو المعرفة غير الإرادة ...
> بس إزاي المعرفة غير الإرادة .. أنا هي ما كانت تدخل لعقلي بنوب ؟!!


 *لو كنت عارفة بحاجة ليس بالضرورة انها ارادتي*
*يعني لو عرفت ان عمي هيموت بكرة فهل معنى ذلك انها ارادتي ايضا؟؟؟*
*ان اعرف شيئا ليس معناه اني موافقة عليه واريده او تسببت في حصوله!*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو كنت عارفة بحاجة ليس بالضرورة انها ارادتي*
> *يعني لو عرفت ان عمي هيموت بكرة فهل معنى ذلك انها ارادتي ايضا؟؟؟*


* كلامك سليم .. مثلا : لو أنا أعرف أن شخص سيموت غدا فهذه معرفتي و ليست إرادتي .. ولكن إرادتي هي ألا يموت ... ولكني لا أستطيع أن أنفذ هذه الإرادة ..*
*أما : فعندما إنسان يكبر و ينضج و يتحول إلى شرير .. فالله يعلم بها ولكنها ليست إرادة الله .. لان إرادة الله هي أن يكون بار .. و لكن الله يستطيع أن ينفذ إرادته ( لأن ليس شيء مستحيل عنده ) فلماذا إذا لا ينفذ إرادته* ؟  :t7:​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> *كلامك سليم .. مثلا : لو أنا أعرف أن شخص سيموت غدا فهذه معرفتي و ليست إرادتي .. ولكن إرادتي هي ألا يموت ... ولكني لا أستطيع أن أنفذ هذه الإرادة ..*
> 
> 
> *أما : فعندما إنسان يكبر و ينضج و يتحول إلى شرير .. فالله يعلم بها ولكنها ليست إرادة الله .. لان إرادة الله هي أن يكون بار .. و لكن الله يستطيع أن ينفذ إرادته ( لأن ليس شيء مستحيل عنده ) فلماذا إذا لا ينفذ إرادته* ؟ :t7:​


* لان الانسان مخير*
*لو الرب نفد ارادته سيصير الانسان مسيررررررر*
*ربنا اعطاك ارادة حرة وبينلك الصح والغلط عشان تتصرف ع اساسه *
*فلو ربنا سيرك لطريق الشر او الخير فانت كده سرت مسير*

*اعتقد انك فهمت جزء كبير دلوقتي*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## صوت الرب (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب لكن يا أخ* ( esambraveheart )* ... إن كان متل ما عم تقول صحيح ....
> فكيف عرف الله أنو يسوع رح ينصلب من قبل ما يصلبوه اليهود ؟ طب افترض أنو اليهود غيروا رأيهم ..


*ألله يعلم بالغيب 
اليهود أحرار بأفعالهم و لكن ألله يعلم ما سيفعلون
و تذكر حبيبي أن صلب المسيح منبأ عنه قديما في سفر أشعياء
أي أنه مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس قبل أن يتم (نبوة أشعياء)
سأعطيك مثال تقريبي : انت عندما يصبح لديك أطفال
ستعطيعم الحرية و لكنك مسبقا تعرف ماذا سيعلم
ابنك في هذا الموقف و هذا ليس لأنك أجبرته على
فعل عمل معين و لكن لمعرفتك الحقيقية بإبنك
و هكذا ألله يعلم ما في قلب جميع البشر*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

*هرد بسؤال ، حاسس ان الموضوع كبير ع الفاضي !!

معرفة الله المسبقة بخطأي ، يعفيني من جزاء الخطية ؟؟

*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هرد بسؤال ، حاسس ان الموضوع كبير ع الفاضي !!*
> 
> *معرفة الله المسبقة بخطأي ، يعفيني من جزاء الخطية ؟؟*


 + أهلا بك و بسؤالك 
+ ولا يهمك .. هلأ بساوي الموضوع كبير عالمليان  :smile02
+ الجواب هو لا .
+ أنا اقتنعت بالمسألة بفضل سؤالك .. من أول تعال يا زلمة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> + أهلا بك و بسؤالك
> + ولا يهمك .. هلأ بساوي الموضوع كبير عالمليان  :smile02
> + الجواب هو لا .
> + أنا اقتنعت بالمسألة بفضل سؤالك .. من أول تعال يا زلمة



رغم اني بحس ان زلمة دي شتيمة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بس ولا يهمك
المهم انك اقتنعت
مش عارف ال 7 صفح دول راحو ف اية !!


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

+  لا لا استنى يا أخ ( kerlos-love-Jesus ) .. تذكرت شغلة .. يعني لسا ما اقتنعت  
+ بناء على سؤالك سوف أسأل سؤال وهو : كيف الله يعلم بأن الإنسان سوف يخطئ طالما أن الإنسان مخير ( أي إرادته حرة ) وبالتالي يمكن للإنسان أن يختار الخير أو الشر ؟ وبما أن الله معرفته لا تخطئ .. إذا فالإنسان سوف يفعل معرفة الله و بالتالي يصبح الإنسان مسير .. هل هذا صحيح ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> +  لا لا استنى يا أخ ( kerlos-love-Jesus ) .. تذكرت شغلة .. يعني لسا ما اقتنعت
> + بناء على سؤالك سوف أسأل سؤال وهو : كيف الله يعلم بأن الإنسان سوف يخطئ طالما أن الإنسان مخير ( أي إرادته حرة ) وبالتالي يمكن للإنسان أن يختار الخير أو الشر ؟ وبما أن الله معرفته لا تخطئ .. إذا فالإنسان سوف يفعل معرفة الله و بالتالي يصبح الإنسان مسير .. هل هذا صحيح ؟



اهو الطيش وحش ف كدة بأة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ــ
افهم بس نقطة ف سؤالك عشان ارد ،
جبت منين التسليم التام دة بأن الانسان لازم يعمل معرفة الله ؟
اية العلاقة بين معرفة الله ، وان الانسان يعملها ؟
مش فاهمك !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

متاابعه اللخبطه دي
كده هيبقى 20 صفحه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ازاي بتقولي يا نانسي بيعرف كل شيئ وف نفس الوقت لا يفرض ارادته على احد
> هنا خلل في  الكلام ده
> لو فسرناه هنلاقي ان الله يعلم كل شيئ ولكن الانسان ليس مسير وانما مخير
> وبهذه ممكن الانسان ن يغير اللي ربنا عارفو
> ...




اولا كلمة اذا ، بالالف والتنوين مش بالنون
فاكرة مدرس العربي ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ـــ
ثانيا هديكي مثل بسيط تفهمي بيه  
حضرتك مدرسة ، عندك طالب لا يفقه اي شيئ بأي شيئ ، حتى مبيعرفش يكتب اسمو
طبيعي انك تكوني متاكدة انو هيسقط ف المادة
وطبيعي لأنك المدرسة هتعاقبية
هل معرفتك بأن الطالب دة هيسقط ينفي عنه انه مخير ؟
هل معرفتك بأن الطالب دة هيسقط ينفي عنه عقاب الرسوب ؟

جاوبي السؤالين تفهمي اجابة لسؤالك !!


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اهو الطيش وحش ف كدة بأة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 + لساتني أنا طايش .. الله يصلحني :ura1:
+ ما رأيك بأن نحول الموضوع إلى حوار .. ونمشي سوية سؤال بسؤال ؟
+ إن وافقت فسوف أبدأ بسؤالي الأول .منتظر إجابتك .


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اولا كلمة اذا ، بالالف والتنوين مش بالنون
> فاكرة مدرس العربي ؟
> QUOTE]
> اعذرني  يا أخ ( kerlos-love-Jesus ) .لكن تصحيحا لمعلوماتك ليس أكثر ..
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اولا كلمة اذا ، بالالف والتنوين مش بالنون
> فاكرة مدرس العربي ؟
> 
> 
> ...



لا
لا
ومش مقتنعه بكل الردود


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمة الرب
أخي الحبيب أنا تابعت جميع المشاركات وأعتقد أني أعرف سبب اللخبطة
انت انتقلت بين نقطتين
أولا معرفة الله المسبقة هي التي تُسير الإنسان
ثانياً أن معرفة الله المسبقة غير عادلة وفيها ظلم
فإذا أجابوك على الأولى انتقلت للثانية وإذا أجابوك عن الثاني رجعت للأولى
أعتقد أنك ومن خلال قرائتي للمشاركات السابقة أنك فهمت النقطة الأولى وهي أن معرفة الله المسبقة لا تجعل منه انسان مسير
وإذا لم تفهما فأرجوا أن تكتب كي أوضحها لك
كي ننتقل للنقطة الثانية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

ثانياً أن معرفة الله المسبقة غير عادلة وفيها ظلم
مهو النقطه دي هي اللي ملخبطه الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > اولا كلمة اذا ، بالالف والتنوين مش بالنون
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> + لساتني أنا طايش .. الله يصلحني :ura1:
> + ما رأيك بأن نحول الموضوع إلى حوار .. ونمشي سوية سؤال بسؤال ؟
> + إن وافقت فسوف أبدأ بسؤالي الأول .منتظر إجابتك .



افتح موضوع جديد
يكون فيه السؤال مباشر
وخلي عضو واحد يرد عليك عشان تبقى الردود متسلسه 
ويطلع منها اجوبه صح وغير ملخبطه
عشان نفهم  صح


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> راجعلك يا يسوع قال:
> 
> 
> > بس ده ع حسب استعمالها في الجمله يا راجعلك
> ...


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب
> أخي الحبيب أنا تابعت جميع المشاركات وأعتقد أني أعرف سبب اللخبطة
> انت انتقلت بين نقطتين
> أولا معرفة الله المسبقة هي التي تُسير الإنسان
> ...


لا لم افهم النقطة الأولى ..أرجو التوضيح من فضلك .


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> افتح موضوع جديد
> يكون فيه السؤال مباشر
> وخلي عضو واحد يرد عليك عشان تبقى الردود متسلسه
> ويطلع منها اجوبه صح وغير ملخبطه
> عشان نفهم صح


 هلأ بشوف .. هي المحاولة الأخيرة مع الأخ فؤاد .. إذا ما اقتنعت رح بفتح موضوع جديد على شكل أسئلة متسلسلة .. منشان نطلع بنتيجة و نخلص بقى  :act31:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > بجوز .. الله أعلم ..  :t7:..
> ...


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ثانياً أن معرفة الله المسبقة غير عادلة وفيها ظلم





lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو النقطه دي هي اللي ملخبطه الموضوع​



جميل جداً
فلنأخذ الصلب كمثال
إن الله كان يعلم أن المسيح سيصلب فهل من العدل أن يحاكمهم لصلبه؟
الجواب ببساطة كل إنسان لم يؤمن يُدان إن كان يهودياً أم غير يهودي
والذي يؤمن فإنه يُبرر حتى إن كان من اليهود الذين صلبوا المسيح
أنا حاولت أختصر لكن إذا بدك توضيح فأنا سأتوسع
سلام الرب​​​​​​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> هلأ بشوف .. هي المحاولة الأخيرة مع الأخ فؤاد .. إذا ما اقتنعت رح بفتح موضوع جديد على شكل أسئلة متسلسلة .. منشان نطلع بنتيجة و نخلص بقى  :act31:



لان انا كل المشاركات او الردود بتاعة الاخوه بحس فيها تناقض
اولا الله يعرف 
ثانيا ممكن الانسان يغير المعرفه دي
مره الله يعلم ان الانسان ممكن يغير هذه المعرفه 
مثلا الله يعلم موضوع صلب السيد المسيح لكن ممكن ان هما مش 
يصلبوه لانهم مخيرون
موضوع الصلب مثال فقط
انا اعرف انو كان لازم هيتم ...
ولو كانت معرفة الله مسبقه فهذا يعني انها غير  عادله وفيها  ظلم 
كما حصل في موضوع الصلب مع السيد المسيح
وهكذا...

حد يصححلي الغلط هنا فين
ونقطه نقطه


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> جميل جداً​
> فلنأخذ الصلب كمثال​​​
> إن الله كان يعلم أن المسيح سيصلب فهل من العدل أن يحاكمهم لصلبه؟
> الجواب ببساطة كل إنسان لم يؤمن يُدان إن كان يهودياً أم غير يهودي
> ...


 طب بالنسبة لقصة الصلب متفقين عليها .. .
لكن ماذا عن الحالات الأخرى ؟
أنا يا أخي أريد حالة عامة وليس حالات خاصة .


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> لا لم افهم النقطة الأولى ..أرجو التوضيح من فضلك .


سأعود أخي الحبيب إلى مثل الأستاذ والطلاب الذي كتبوه سابقاً
فالمعلم يعرف على التقريب من الطلاب الذين سينجحون ومن الطلاب الذين سيرسبون ولكن هذا لا يجعل من المعلم سبباً في رسوبهم أونجاحهم
بالنسبة إلى الله فإنه يعرف على الأكيد من الذي سيخلص ومن لن يخلص من دون أن يتحكم بحياة الإنسان
والسؤال الذي يجب أن يُطرح
هل يتدخل الله لما فيه خير الإنسان؟
الجواب بالتأكيد نعم كالنبوات والتعاليم الإلهية
وهنا نأتي على المستوى الشخصي، لك الحرية في قبولها أو رفضها
فالله لأنه يعلم من سيقبلها ومن سيرفضها لا يعني أنه تدخل في رأيك
كالمعلم الذي يعلم من هو الطالب النجيب ومن هو الكسلان


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب بالنسبة لقصة الصلب متفقين عليها .. .
> لكن ماذا عن الحالات الأخرى ؟
> أنا يا أخي أريد حالة عامة وليس حالات خاصة .


 أنا أعطيت مثال الصلب لأنك أنت اعطيته كمثال
أعطيني مثال يوافقك وانشالله أوضحلك الجواب


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> سأعود أخي الحبيب إلى مثل الأستاذ والطلاب الذي كتبوه سابقاً
> فالمعلم يعرف على التقريب من الطلاب الذين سينجحون ومن الطلاب الذين سيرسبون ولكن هذا لا يجعل من المعلم سبباً في رسوبهم أونجاحهم
> بالنسبة إلى الله فإنه يعرف على الأكيد من الذي سيخلص ومن لن يخلص من دون أن يتحكم بحياة الإنسان
> والسؤال الذي يجب أن يُطرح
> ...


 يعني يلي فهمتو من كلامك أخي الحبيب أنو :
الله يعرف مصير الإنسان من خلال أفعاله الأولية .. ولكن الله لا يعلم مصير الإنسان منذ لحظة ولادته , أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لان انا كل المشاركات او الردود بتاعة الاخوه بحس فيها تناقض
> اولا الله يعرف
> هذا صحيح الله يعرف
> ثانيا ممكن الانسان يغير المعرفه دي
> ...


 أتمنى أن يكون التصحيح واحد
وسلام الرب يكون معك


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> يعني يلي فهمتو من كلامك أخي الحبيب أنو :
> الله يعرف مصير الإنسان من خلال أفعاله الأولية .. ولكن الله لا يعلم مصير الإنسان منذ لحظة ولادته , أليس كذلك ؟


أنا أفهم سبب اللخبطة لديك
فالأمثلة لا توفي الله حقه، وبالنسبة إلى مثل المعلم فالمعلم معرفته ناقصة أما الله فمعرفته كاملة
أخي الحبيب الله أساساً خارج الزمن
نحن نشبه العالم بالعصا يكون طرفها الأول بداية خلق العالم
وطرفها الثاني نهاية العالم
والله ممسك بكلا الطرفين
وهو يرى بداية العالم كما يرى نهايته
لذلك بالتأكيد هو يعلم مصير الإنسان منذ لحظة ولادته حتى مماته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا أفهم سبب اللخبطة لديك
> فالأمثلة لا توفي الله حقه، وبالنسبة إلى مثل المعلم فالمعلم معرفته ناقصة أما الله فمعرفته كاملة
> *الله ينورررررررر عليكك
> مهو ده اللي غايظني في الموضوع الامثله الى جانب الله
> ...


يعلم
حلووو
يعني اللي هيحصلو ده كان من تدبير ربنا ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (20 أغسطس 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا أفهم سبب اللخبطة لديك
> فالأمثلة لا توفي الله حقه، وبالنسبة إلى مثل المعلم فالمعلم معرفته ناقصة أما الله فمعرفته كاملة
> أخي الحبيب الله أساساً خارج الزمن
> نحن نشبه العالم بالعصا يكون طرفها الأول بداية خلق العالم
> ...


 طب لماذا الله لا يغير مصير الشرير .. ويجعله بار لأنه قادر على ذلك ( والله ليس شيء عنده غير مستطاع ) ؟


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يعلم
> حلووو
> يعني اللي هيحصلو ده كان من تدبير ربنا ولا ايه؟؟


شكرا للتقييم 
خلينا نفهمها ببساطة
تدبير ربنا هو تدخل الله الذي فيه خير كل البشر
وكل انسان مخير أن يقبل تدبير أو لا
وماذا بشأن الذين رفضوه؟
فقد كان لهم كامل الحرية في رفضه وقد كان قرارهم مئة بالمئة​


----------



## fouad78 (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب لماذا الله لا يغير مصير الشرير .. ويجعله بار لأنه قادر على ذلك ( والله ليس شيء عنده غير مستطاع ) ؟


أولا دعنا نعرف من هو الشرير
الشرير هو الذي يرفض الله وتعاليمه
وأنت تسأل: لماذا الله لا يغير مصير الشرير؟
وأين الحرية في ذلك؟
فالله يعطيك الحق في أن تقبله أو ترفضه
فكيف يكون لك الحرية في ذلك وهو يُجبرك على إتباع تعاليمه؟​


----------



## esambraveheart (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لان انا كل المشاركات او الردود بتاعة الاخوه بحس فيها تناقض*
> *اولا الله يعرف *
> *ثانيا ممكن الانسان يغير المعرفه دي*
> *مره الله يعلم ان الانسان ممكن يغير هذه المعرفه *
> ...



*يا عزيزتي ...راجعي معي هذه الايه و تمعني فيها جيدا :*
[Q-BIBLE]
*يو 16:2*
*سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة فيها يظن كل من يقتلكم انه يقدم خدمة لله.*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*من الاية يمكننا استخلاص النقاط الاتيه :*
*+الكلام كله عن المستقبل و عما سيكون ..و هذا هو علم الله الواسع المعرفة و الذي يعلم بالغيب.*

*+كل الاختيارات معروفة مسبقا و محددة و لا تخرج ابدا عن اختيار من اثنين ..اما الايمان و القداسة و تسليم الانسان لارادة الله طواعية و بالتالي ربح الابدية..و اما عدم الايمان و الضلال و انصياع الانسان لارادته و ارادة طبيعته البشرية الفاسدة للوقوف ضد عمل الله و بالتالي اختيار الهلاك كمصير نهائي .*

*+المسيح يعلم ان الذين يقاومون كلمة الله و عمله مصرين في داخلهم علي اختيار الضلال و العناد و الوقوف للنهاية ضد كلمة الله و ضد من يؤمنون بها و ضد من يبشرون بها و هذا اختيارهم - مقاومي عمل الله - الذي حددته ارادتهم التي املتها علي ضمائرهم طبيعتهم الشريرة الفاسدة العاصية..و هذا الاختيار - بالرغم من انه معلوم مسبقا عند الله - لم تفرضه ارادة الله عليهم ( لان ارادة الله هي قداستنا و خلاصنا و ليس هلاكنا) و لم تسيرهم و لم تجبرهم عليه و كذلك فاختيارهم هذا ليس خارجا عن علم الله العالم بطبيعتهم البشرية الساقطة و بالشر الكامن في قلوبهم و المستحكم في نفوسهم ..بل كما قلنا فان اختيارهم هذا حددته طبيعتهم البشرية الضالة المحبة للعصيان و مقاومة عمل الله و هي التي املت علي ضمائرهم و علي ارادتهم الحرة هذا الاختيار فاختاروا طريق مقاومة عمل الله و اضطهاد و محاكمة المؤمنين به و قتل كل من يبشر بكلمته.*
*+علي الجانب الاخر نرى ان الله يعلم بما سيكون عليه اختيار المؤمنين -الاستشهاد و الثبات علي الايمان بالرغم من الضيقات و المحاكمات و القتل - و هذا يعلمه الله لعلمه بماصارت عليه قلوب المؤمنين من نقاء و بتخلصهم من سلطان طبيعتهم البشرية الساقطة عليهم بفعل الفداء و دم المسيح الذي سيسفك عنهم ..و لانه يعلم - بانهم سيتحرروا بفعل فدائه و دمه المسفوك علي الصليب من سلطان هذه الطبيعة البشرية عليهم و من املاءاتها علي ضمائرهم و من تسييرها و تسخيرها لارادتهم لتعمل ضد ارادة الله و من تاثيرها علي تحديد اختياراتهم لمصيرهم النهائي - فلذلك فاختيارهم النهائي و الذي هو الثبات علي الايمان و اختيار ان تسود ارادة الله علي حياتهم و ليس ارادتهم كان بالقطع معلوما عند الله ..و لكن الله لم يفرض ايضا عليهم هذا الاختيار بل نفوسهم المطهرة بفعل عمل الله و ارشاده و بفعل الفداء هي من املت هذا الاختيار ليس فقط علي ارادتهم و لكن علي طبيعتهم البشرية المعوجة اصلا بالوراثة في المقام الاول لانهم بفداء المسيح و دمه صاروا اقوياء بالدرجة التي معها استطاعوا ان يغلبوا ارادة الجسد ليتبقي فقط ارادة وعمل الروح ( لان اروح تشتهي ماهو ضد الجسد و العكس ).*

*+ تسليم الانسان لارادة الله ( و ارادة الله هي قداستنا ) و تخليه طواعية عن ما تمليه عليه ارادة الجسد ( ارادة الجسد هي العصيان و تعدي الوصية الالهية ) لا يعني ان الانسان اختار الا يكون مخيرا و ان يصير مسيرا بل يعني " دخول الابن طواعية بارادته و محض اختياره في طاعة الله ابيه"..و هذا ايضا لا تفرضه ارادة الله علي الانسان لكنه دائما و ابدا** ما يريده الله لنا و ما يريدنا ان نكون عليه .*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا
> لا
> ومش مقتنعه بكل الردود



ولما معرفة المدرسة لا تنفي العقاب ولا تنفي كون الطالب مخير ف النجاح او السقوط
بتساوي
ان معرفة الله لا تنفي العقاب عن الانسان وكونه مخير في عمل الخير او الشر


حضرتك مش مقتنعة بأمارة أية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
عشان بس اعرف  هل احنا بنضيع وقت ولا بنتناقش !!!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

*يا جدعان انا مش لاقي اي سبب لكل الحيرة الغريبة دي !!!!!!!!!!!!
مثل المعلمة والتلميذ تشبية ليس أكثر ، مع فارق معرفة المدرسة ومعرفة الله !

انا أب
ابني دخل امتحان من غير مايذاكر ولا حرف
انا متأكد انو هيسقط
انا لازم اعاقبو ومعرفتي متمنعش عقابو
ابني لازم ياخد جزاء سقوطو ويعيد الامتحان للمرة التانية
المعرفة مش هتمنع انو يعيد السنة

فين هنا التداخل ؟؟؟؟
فين هنا ان الله ظالم ؟؟
فين ؟

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> اعذرني  يا أخ ( kerlos-love-Jesus ) .لكن تصحيحا لمعلوماتك ليس أكثر ..
> فكلمة إذا يجوز كتابتها ( إذا بالألف و تنوين النصب ) و يجوز ( إذن بالنون ) ..
> قلبناها عربي ههههههه



لا تصحيحا برضو لمعلوماتك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




إذن لا تكتب بالنون إلا إذا جاء بعدها فعل منصوب
في غير ذلك تلغى النون لضعفها ويكتب الألف بالتنوين

يجوز كتابة النون في حالات
وليس دائما 
وبما انها كلمة عابرة في الجملة اللي علقت عليها ، يباة تكتب بدون " النون " ...

اتقلبت عربي فعلا 
هههههههه


----------

